# Poly Resin Drift Wood



## MrLarner (11 Nov 2011)

would it work?
im fed up of trying to get driftwood to sink and stop leeching out the brown gunk
so im looking for a quick and simple remidy, then i noticed these on ebay....
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tree-trunk-Aq ... 304wt_1037

would they be ok in a planted tank?
and would they sink straight away?


----------



## Alastair (11 Nov 2011)

Yeah they'd be fine and Id expect they sink straight away.


----------



## MrLarner (11 Nov 2011)

im assuming there would be no leeching either, and would it be ok to attach moss etc to the branches?


----------



## greenjar (11 Nov 2011)

As you get more into it,  you could perhaps become unhappy with having fake resin stuff in your tank  - better to have the real thing from the start especially if you plan to plant it up with moss etc...  Have you tried boiling the wood if not to big? - this should help speed up the sinking


----------



## MrLarner (11 Nov 2011)

its not the sinking i cant deal with, its the dirty brown colouring that it leeches for weeks on end, it drives me mad.
the sinking part is easy to get around.


----------



## foxfish (11 Nov 2011)

Perhaps you could forget the wood & use some stone for a change?


----------



## Piece-of-fish (11 Nov 2011)

Hehe, you can use it but cant call yourself a nature scaper   
Not all wood will leach.
Manzanita does not leach at all, have not noticed at least. Redmoor leach only little bit if at all also.
Anyways you need to do lots of water changes in the beginning.


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Nov 2011)

Seachem Purigen...sorted! It costs less than that bit of resin and it'll soak up those tannins.


----------



## dw1305 (12 Nov 2011)

Hi all.
If you get drift wood, rather than bog wood or mopani, it will have already leached out most of its tannins. You can buy it as "Redmoor" etc or collect your own if you have access to a large lake etc. I got a lot from a beach in W. Wales and then stored it in my garden pond (dustbin of water would have done, but you may need to change the water periodically) for a couple of months until I wanted it. I tested it (for sea salt) by soaking it it RO water and then measuring the conductivity, and all the salt had gone. By the time the wood has rotted away down to the heart wood, I don't think it matters what type of wood you started with, and my suspicion would be that most of what I collected had originated from conifers.

cheers Darrel


----------

